
Van Emde Boas tree - all operations in O(log log n) time - Xichekolas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Emde_Boas_tree
======
Xichekolas
The title is not a typo. Time is exponentially better than a self-balancing
binary search tree. Assuming your problem can fit within the key constraints,
and that your tree is sufficiently dense to make it practical. ;)

